# Another weekend coming & no friends



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

Whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna dooooooo :boogie


----------



## South Keys (Nov 6, 2013)

when they don't come for you


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Bad boys


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

bad boys


----------



## Juno1984 (Nov 5, 2013)

Stay in my room all day alone shut away from family I live with, stay on the internet and hope nobody invades my comfort zone and invites me anywhere or calls me. Same thing I always do at weekends...


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I work weekends lucky for me and when I get back going to train my dog then play gta 5


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

4 day weekend starts for me in 9 hours. i am wondering what i should do, as well.

i have some games i downloaded recently, maybe i will play them. i will probably also check craigslist to see if ther's anything interesting to read.


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Learn something new, expand your horizons, it can all lead to potential opportunities later on


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

mike91 said:


> I work weekends lucky for me and when I get back going to train my dog then play gta 5


That's cool what type of dog do you have?


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

Well tomorrow marks the begging of a long 8 straight days of work, some days being 14hr shifts.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

mike91 said:


> I work weekends lucky for me and when I get back going to train my dog then play gta 5


Isn't GTA 5 awesome.:clap


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

I would actually do something helpful online, like research a few things, but my charger broke and the computer I'm now using is in a very inconvenient place. Sooo, work on Christmas gifts for my internet friends, ride my bike, and play this old Simpsons Hit and Run game on the Playstation. (It's the closest thing I can get to gta :cry)


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

Monster123 said:


> Learn something new, expand your horizons, it can all lead to potential opportunities later on


Learn what?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Monster123 said:


> Learn something new, expand your horizons, it can all lead to potential opportunities later on


Be less vague


----------



## last hope (May 2, 2013)

Well I just wasted my weekend again walking around the house bored thinking of something else I should do. Then I just ended up watching tv and going on internet and feeling guilty the whole time knowing that im wasting the weekend.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Well I had plans to go hang out with a friend today but she flaked on me last minute... So now I'm sitting here, browsing SAS; will probably search up a romantic movie and watch that instead. I saw Wuthering Heights from PBS production yesterday on youtube. Heathcliff is hot.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I have an exam on Saturday and I have to work so my Saturday is done in my book. I'm waiting for Sunday because that's when the weekend truly begins but then it's back to classes on Monday!


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

Yawn another one coming up, no plans


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

You're not alone!


----------



## Lostinmyhead (Nov 12, 2013)

It sucks I know. Your life consists of the same routine. No social life all you do is sit and cry as your life passes by. Don't conversate with anyone because you feel you're being judged you're afraid of saying something stupid so you just stay quiet. Thoughts of suicide rush through your head.. Just in this bubble, isolated from everybody you just don't belong anywhere.. Yes I've just described myself


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I guess I'm going to play video games and watch anime again, and try not offing myself.


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

Lostinmyhead said:


> It sucks I know. Your life consists of the same routine. No social life all you do is sit and cry as your life passes by. Don't conversate with anyone because you feel you're being judged you're afraid of saying something stupid so you just stay quiet. Thoughts of suicide rush through your head.. Just in this bubble, isolated from everybody you just don't belong anywhere.. Yes I've just described myself


To top it off I will be breaking up with my boyfriend of 5 months tmorrow and will spend birthday, Christmas, New Years alone again.


----------



## lordseshomaru86 (Aug 13, 2013)

i'm working from now straight through next week so, whatevs...


----------



## lordseshomaru86 (Aug 13, 2013)

minimized said:


> I guess I'm going to play video games and watch anime again, and try not offing myself.


that sounds quite nice to me. Swap comic books for video games and that's my perfect weekend


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm gonna sit in nature alone for the day for a change, in the cold, maybe smoke some weed. Fresh air beats eye strain and leg cramp.


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

DubnRun said:


> I'm gonna sit in nature alone for the day for a change, in the cold, maybe smoke some weed. Fresh air beats eye strain and leg cramp.


At some sort of park? Good for you


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

I signed up for a meetup group for a movie in Va. It's a drive so I may not go.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

NicoShy said:


> At some sort of park? Good for you


Nope, in a dingy forest around dying trees... I didn't go anyway, it gets dark early


----------



## 742733044 (Oct 18, 2013)

skit and smoke


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

i ate liver


----------



## shinycaptain (Nov 17, 2013)

Maybe you could volunteer? At an animal shelter or something if you like cute animals? Today I was going to do something productive but I stayed at home..:roll typical.


----------



## religionboy (Sep 24, 2013)

*My loneliness has a face*

It started around 13 years back . The vampire called Al comes to me every night . But he is so shy and unlike vampire. Every night I request him to nick my neck . But he feels that it would hurt me.. It all started with one book.-I never knew how much love I had inside me&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.13 year old book.13 years have passed. I am still romancing with this vampire . I feel must be out of print now. I still remember my review.......I was so young then and madly in love with this vampire but could not admit to myself..... This is the story of a vampire, Al, who falls in love with a mortal woman, Roshani. The story developed very well, telling the tale of Al, the vampire and how he grew to accept his new existence. That all changes once he sees Roshni. Even though, she is not an immortal, he can not prevent himself from falling in love with her. That love leads to his ultimate downfall as he physically and mentally transforms himself into a human. Such sacrifice &#8230;. It kept me numb for days. I could gather no courage to read his tragic days . . . I have a weak spot for vampires. Not just for any old vampire but for the ones who are quite happy being immortal and who find a love strong enough to last throughout eternity. This story was good but I would have preferred a different fate for Al and Roshni. Oh, why did it have to end in such a way?? What can I say, I am a helpless romantic for immortals! - Rainbow by Dr. Makarand Fulzele (Author) ISBN-10: 0595192319 He comes . Caresses me softly Whole night I spent in his arms , Initially I was so scared . But nowadays I feel so secured in his arm . I wait eagerly. We do many things which are lovely but all can not be discussed publicly ............


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Da f*** you on?


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

I'll make lots of plans about how this weekend I'm going to actually go outside, maybe even talk to someone, do things :O shock I know :O

weekend comes......panic, throw all plans out the window (not literally, window safely covered with black out blind so no light gets in) and sit in my room in the dark bymyself like I do every other day


----------



## kevin02 (Nov 8, 2013)

Welcome back everyone!


----------



## drgibs (Nov 24, 2013)

i sit on my *** with my laptop in my lap and the tv on, just like i do every day, i don't even know when the weekends are anymore. weekend or week day they are both the same to me.


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

In the house today after visiting family. Need to leave house later if I want dinner. Stomach still aching 5 weeks later


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

At least there is a storm coming and there is an excuse to stay indoors guys !


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

NicoShy said:


> At least there is a storm coming and there is an excuse to stay indoors guys !


Lmao

I knew I likes something about you


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

:| I thought we were all friends on this site. You have lots of friends you just don't know it .


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

j j said:


> :| I thought we were all friends on this site. You have lots of friends you just don't know it .


Naw, I have no online friends


----------



## tim78 (Nov 2, 2008)

Me 2. I get so depressed on the weekends. My only socializing is with coworkers, but i don't see any of them on the weekends. Then when people ask me what i did on the weekend, I have to make up a lie. It's so embarrasing.


----------

